# VW launches most powerful Golf ever



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Look hereand here.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the rear pipes


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice - great seats - more pics below, Courtesy of Vortex





































http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/volkswagen_news/article_1472.shtml

rgds

James.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

? will there be a 4 door version as before.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Well I have to say I love this car.

The MKIV R32 was excellent and it appears this will be a suitable evolution of the model. Certainly if I wanted a day to day car with subtle good looks, performance and refinement, it would be this or the 350Z Coupe.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


>


Those seats are stunning

Me likes! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

will be a great car i am sure but the mk5 shape just dosent do it for me :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> will be a great car i am sure but the mk5 shape just dosent do it for me :?


I've seen a few GTi's on the roads now, and IMHO, they just don't look that different from most other mk5 Golfs. They just don't look 'special' enough, and certainly from these pictures, the R32 is no different in that respect.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > will be a great car i am sure but the mk5 shape just dosent do it for me :?
> ...


yep they dont look bad but they dont look Â£20000+ motors


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks nice bit surprised they did'nt give it more oomph, to put it well clear of the old R32/new GTI (on paper anyway)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > will be a great car i am sure but the mk5 shape just dosent do it for me :?
> ...


for me, this is the attraction and what makes a Golf GTi "classless"

Subtle looks make it.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

4 Door will be available...

Love the seats......


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I had reservations about the styling of the MKV R32 after seeing spy shots, but this looks great and makes the old one look dowdy. I'm doubly glad I sold my MKIV R32 now and would encourage anyone wishing to avoid major depreciation to consider their options.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> 4 Door will be available...
> 
> Love the seats......


Jae! Where have you been? Good to see you back my friend! Have you still got the TT? It was the best Silver Coupe with no spoiler I ever saw!


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Far too Star Trek for me :?

Andy


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

ADB said:


> Far too Star Trek for me :?


Are you referring to the holes in the seats? They are functional (for harness straps), not cosmetic :roll:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > Far too Star Trek for me :?
> ...


Bob, I realise they are functional when you have racing harnesses but I think they would just look more at home on the bridge of the Enterprise

plus they do look a bit pants as well :wink:

Andy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure it will sell like hotcakes and go like stink, but am i the only one to think that cars stlying looks a bit fussy and the bodykits sidesills and rear valance look a bit 'stuck on'? :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Only 250hp?

The old R32 has its power curbed by Audi marketing dept - as it wouldnt do to have it buring off 3.2 TTs. So the new one has pretty much the same output as the TT3.2.

250 hp from a 3.2 24V V6 is nothing special. Even the new 3.0L bmw six packs 258hp and that gives away 200cc.

I'd have thought with the inevitable weight gains from Golf 1V to Golf V that 270hp would have been more appropriate.

Nice seats though.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Seats are very similar to that of the RS4 if u look, but probably not quite as tech, as the RS4 seats have built in side bolsters that inflate with the press of the S button on the wheel.
Nice car, but not to sure about the styling...
Not flared enough, MKIV look meaner IMO...
Power hike not too much to tal about either.

RS3 or Cayman plse


----------

